# How to view a folder without subfolders?



## ebmarketa (Jul 4, 2011)

In the grid view, when I click on a folder name in the left panel, I get the pictures in the folder and all subfolders. Is there a way to view just the pictures in the root folder, without subfolders? 

Thanks,

Marketa


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, go to Library>Show Photos in Subfolders and uncheck it.


----------



## ebmarketa (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks! 

Marketa


----------

